# Poljot De Luxe



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi squad, can anyone advise whether this example is legit? The red second hand looks like it might not be original and the dial is in suspiciously good nick. Priced at £87:




























Thanks!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

70's 2209, case, movement & dial appear genuine to me, particularly as their is some degradation on the edge of dial.

Second hand looks acceptable. What's the seller feedback like (assuming this is on eBay ?)


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> 70's 2209, case, movement & dial appear genuine to me, particularly as their is some degradation on the edge of dial.
> 
> Second hand looks acceptable. What's the seller feedback like (assuming this is on eBay ?)


 98.6% based on 117 reviews, ships from Poland. Also selling this which I've been ogling for a week or two...










Correction, De Luxe is £79, Alarm is £87...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Seikotherapy said:


> 98.6% based on 117 reviews, ships from Poland. Also selling this which I've been ogling for a week or two...


 Again, looks ok, should have the 2612-1 cal movement.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Again, looks ok, should have the 2612-1 cal movement.


 Yep, checked that out and looks right.

I'm probably going to end up with both...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Definitely needs a gold second hand - you can see it in this 1966 Soviet watch catalogue: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipPGtAGzqb9Fl-RYnZ6h3g4pJfPJuzgm7Q7BuqzF


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you got reference to a '1970's' catalogue ?

My only reference is Michael Ceyp's detailed review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Have you got reference to a '1970's' catalogue ?
> 
> My only reference is Michael Ceyp's detailed review. :thumbsup:


 It's in this 71 catalogue too, but not in colour: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipOxDhzIwG73Y2FHmHRg8Aie6MBKf6r39F4PZ5xS


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Definitely needs a gold second hand - you can see it in this 1966 Soviet watch catalogue: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipPGtAGzqb9Fl-RYnZ6h3g4pJfPJuzgm7Q7BuqzF


 Great reference doc, thanks. Looks like it should also come with a strange wooden figurine with no hand...

Perhaps I'll be able to find the hole sizes for a replacement hand, or perhaps I'll just settle for the 2612...


----------

